# Classical music course



## Fdoublesharp

Hello, this is my first post so be kind! 

Is anyone able to recommend me a good course on classical music theory and composition? I am a complete beginner when it comes to classical music. Although I've been playing guitar for 10 years and just started on piano.

I know a fair amount of music theory already from college, but that was a contemporary music course.

Oh, I'm in the UK btw.

Thanx again!


----------



## Polednice

Hi there, G-natural. I'm afraid I don't know any, and our diverse members are not likely to be clued up on UK courses tailored to your needs, but I'm pretty sure my good friend Google might.


----------



## kv466

An, man...I don't know why I thought this was another food thread! 

Welcome aboard, by the way.


----------



## Lunasong

Might want to start on-line with R-K Principles of Orchestration http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/77-Principles-of-Orchestration-On-line


----------



## StevenOBrien

There's an entire introductory music theory course from Yale available online: http://videolectures.net/yalemusi112f08_wright_lec01/


----------



## opium

Check Ucas?

Most universities don't have strict entrance grades for Music.

Or, if you are graded on performance (guitar) then you can tr Cucas - the British Conservatory Application website. I think all undergraduate courses require a grade 8 level of performance along with other qualifications.

Also, check you local conservatory - they usually offer summer courses or day courses for specific subjects to try engage the public.


----------

